# Repticon baltimore



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Is anyone planning on coming to this? I will be vending the show and I know black jungle will be vending this show also.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Date? Venue? Link?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Joshs will be there too.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Repticon Baltimore Page

I'll be there looking for wood and plants.


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Joshs frogs will not be attending this event from what I'm told, the show is may 25th&26th at the timonium state fairgrounds in maryland. 

I will have about 50 pieces of malaysian driftwood and like 40 assorted bromeliads of a couple sizes plus a bunch of frogs


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Frogs I will have available are: 
6 Azureus 2-3 months ootw 
3 byh 2 months ootw 
1 oyapok 2 months ootw
2 Patricia 2 months ootw
4 Regina 2-4 months ootw
9 powder blues 3 months ootw
4 bakhuis 4 months ootw
10 mint terribilis 3-6 months ootw
3 bicolor (green leg) 3 months ootw
4 vittatus 5-6 months ootw
5 tarapotos 3-4 months ootw
5 yellow backs 2-3 months ootw
2 pairs of ole Marie ( have gotten eggs but none were good)
2.1 nic green/bronze ( female is proven males are a little younger)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

memorial day weekend, kinda a killer.


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Jtsfrogs said:


> Frogs I will have available are:
> 6 Azureus 2-3 months ootw
> 3 byh 2 months ootw
> 1 oyapok 2 months ootw
> ...


I will be attending looking for something to add to the ever growing collection! Do you have prices for any of the frogs listed above?


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah if you want to just let me know which frogs and I can give you a price


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also have 3 probable pairs of azureus, 8 1 year old costa rican green/black auratus, 5 dwarf cobalt, and maybe a few oyapoks 6-7 months ootw


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Jts are any of your wood pieces really large possibly resembling a tree trunk? I am I in search of a piece large enough for my 48x24x36 tank.


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

No they are all in the 8 - 16 inch range


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Bump, anyone else taking anything to repticon?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I will be meeting a few people on Sunday prior to the show to drop off some Frogs, You can see what's available in the trading section or pm me for what I have and prices, I will also be driving by that area on Saturday on my way to Aberdeen, Md.


Scott


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

still looking for a couple of Vanzolinis....


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Judy
All of the little one's are gone, I have a possible pair that I was holding back if you are interested, otherwise I have tons in the water but it will be a little while, I had a couple of orders just take all that I had. Pm me for details.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Leaf28 (Apr 22, 2013)

i'll be there,


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

I'll be there Sat. and looking to buy broms, wood and frogs. Looking for an azureus pair and some thumbnails


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

MD_Frogger said:


> Jts are any of your wood pieces really large possibly resembling a tree trunk? I am I in search of a piece large enough for my 48x24x36 tank.


I have a large piece of virgin cork resembling a tree trunk that would make an awsome display piece. Shoot me a pm with your # and I'll txt you a pic. I'll be a the show sunday.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll be heading up there around 11am on Saturday from the Arbutus area. If anyone wants to carpool send me a PM.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Can we use credit/debit cards with the vendors or is it cash only?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

It depends on the vendor


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I accept credit/debit cards through square


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Did anyone notice if there was anybody there with tree fern panels, I heard that Black Jungle had some nice Brom,s, I will be there tomorrow dropping of and picking up on trades and looking around to see what's there.

Scott


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I did not see any broms at all..come to think of it....I did buy some other things as far as plants..they had loads of tillandisias so maybe thats what the person may have seen...also had some really young frogs...but aside from JTS, they were the only vendors of frog


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I know this show has it's issues, but I think next year after my last retirement I will start doing these local shows with more affordable prices to draw in some new hobbyist that simply cant afford 50-125 per frog. I am currently breeding 20 different types of PDF's and will have plenty to offer, and to boot all captive bred in my home 

Scott


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I had 40 Broms and between 2 people they wiped me out of all of them first thing in the morning


----------



## lhu659982 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jtsfrogs said:


> I had 40 Broms and between 2 people they wiped me out of all of them first thing in the morning


They were nice broms, what can I say!?  

Hope today goes well for you! Let me know if you have anything left over you want to try to sell! 

Bad news, I brought home the oyopaks and got them situated. Went to feed the rest of my frogs and noticed my breeding pair of Green and Bronze weren't out and about. So I poured some flies in to lure them out and still nothing. Tore that freaking tank apart only to find it completely empty. So I ended up finding one dead under a bread rack and still haven't found the other. I've searched high and low for it but to no avail. So needless to say I am quite bummed. I hate losing frogs. I'm going to need to find some new Auratus now, and fix the viv that they were in. I'm guessing they got out of the screen insert I made. All I know now is that I need to fix it before I even think about putting something else in. 

So time to move on. 

Again, JTS thanks for your stuff yesterday, Broms are beautiful and Frogs are to!


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

It was a great show this weekend, it was nice to meet and talk everyone that showed up fromthe board. And for those who got frogs from me I hope they do great for you guys and if you have any issues or want more frogs or just want to chat please don't hesitate to call or message me. 
Thanks, james


----------

